# Multi-function W/M controller to replace OEM ashtray



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

I started building a high performance engine a while back, and I wanted to have an oil pressure gauge installed when I started the motor. The project took a bit of a turn and I started making a multi-function display/controller which is a direct replacement for the MK1 ashtray. 










Motor:
Bored and stroked to 2L with a forged FSI crank
IE forged rods with Wossner forged pistons
Rebuilt AEB head with 3658 Cat Cams w/ adjustable cam pulley 
CTS top mount manifold with 3" down pipe, GT3071R 63ar 
Tial 38mm wastegate 
New oil pump, chain tensioner, chains, gaskets, bearings, ARP head, Cam, flywheel bolts, etc...
Wideband ECU with Eurodyne Maestro

I started by pulling an 06A motor from a car at the scrap yard. 










I found an AEB head at the scrap yard also, this is back from the machine shop.


















Pistons and crank


























I've seen a good number of people who made mistakes setting the timing on the 1.8t, so I used a timing wheel and dial gauge to check the valve lift using the cam specs.









Here's where I'm at.










I'm designing the software interface to look just like the MK1 cluster, I'm not done yet but I wanted to show what I had so far. If anyone has any ideas please share!

Touch screen multi-function display capabilities:
OBD interface with ELM327
Here's the main screen (incomplete):










The buttons from left to right are Fuel Trims, Fuel Status, Diagnostic Trouble Codes, Inlet Air Temperature and Timing Advance, Mass Air Flow Sensor - flow rate.

Fuel trims (STFT and LTFT) are graphed and displayed in two colors for 1 minute - all logged variables can be downloaded off the device.










Fuel status - tells if the car is in open or closed loop and why.










Diagnostic trouble codes (no soft codes ) But can read and clear DTC's and turn off the malfunction indicator lamp.









-









Air inlet temps and timing advance degrees before TDC










Mass air flow - flow rate. Graphed and displayed for 1 min - can be downloaded also.










The controller has four analog inputs which are used for Oil pressure! oil temperature, boost pressure (PSIa) and system voltage. I'm using VDO sensors for the oil pressure (0-150 psi) and temperature (threads into the oil drain plug), and an AEM boost pressure sensor for both a digital boost gauge and controlling water methanol injection. The controller uses the voltage signal from the boost pressure sensor to control the W/M pump via PWM. So the pump output pressure progressively increases starting from a selected boost pressure to maximum flow. The digital boost gauge will have a graphing function/logging function also.

I've designed the controller housing to be a direct fit for the ashtray.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you develop this in Solidworks? This is amazing, I commend you for your ingenuity and craftiness as far as the custom software goes. This is wonderful to see. :beer:Keep it up and I hope to see a finished product in the future.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Did you develop this in Solidworks? This is amazing, I commend you for your ingenuity and craftiness as far as the custom software goes. This is wonderful to see. :beer:Keep it up and I hope to see a finished product in the future.


Thanks! I used Solid Edge version 7 - I've used some of there previous versions, the image/video rendering with this version is way better. 

I'm hoping to get the engine in by the end of the summer - and have the controller ready by then. This forum has helped me a bunch, and it's interesting seeing other people's projects - so I thought I would share mine


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Finished up the boost/water methanol screen. The pump turns on at the start setting (green tick), and linearly increases output to max flow at the full setting (yellow tick). The PWM duty linearly increases from 0% - at zero PSI, to 100% at the full setting; so the duty cycle is interpolated at the start setting. The bar graph on the left shows the set range for the pump. The needle looks a lot smoother on the actual controller screen. 

I'm thinking of putting the W/M tank on the back of the back seat, and the pump on the floor in the hatch in front of the tank. Where else are TT guys putting the W/M tank? I'm not using the washer fluid reservoir  I'll install a level meter in the tank and use one the the controllers digital inputs as an alarm for low level. Can also do over current protection on the pump, and install another n75 valve to cut boost if there's a problem.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, amazing what car enthusiasts come up with. Awesome job. I love water meth and have a labonty kit in my gti now, also have an aem fail safe that I need to install but haven't yet... I'm really digging the looks of your controller


----------



## Arizman3 (May 30, 2006)

Aside from the tray fitment, will this work on other vag group applications and do you have any thoughts on marketing it?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Want to chime in with my props as well - great looking work!

Can you elaborate on what hardware and software you are using for the display and the programming of it?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

interesting take on gauges.... def looking forward to see where this ends up.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Arizman3 said:


> Aside from the tray fitment, will this work on other vag group applications and do you have any thoughts on marketing it?


Ya, it will work on any car with OBD II, if the selected parameter ID is enabled by the manufacturer. I'm not sure yet about marketing it, I want to get it installed and tested first - getting close thought 

I got the console and cover 3D printed, but it didn't turn out as well as I hoped and I had to change the cover design a little. I test fitted it, and I'm painting it now.

Needed a few rounds of body filler.








-









This is the body 3/4 printed. The software lets you pick the fill density - at 20% it took 27 hours to finish on the third attempt.








-









I dropped the controller :banghead:









Also ordered up a few transistors for the water methanol pump. "A Mosfet allows you to control high-power devices with very low-power control mechanisms". Pretty cool for only $0.95!
If you're interested, this website called Sparkfun is awesome:
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10213
https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/transistors?_ga=1.204594000.1113723536.1467153886


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

Probably the coolest thing I've seen in a long time....nice work.


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

blackfnttruck said:


> Probably the coolest thing I've seen in a long time....nice work.


Thanks!

Finished painting and threw on some clear coat. I screwed on some small magnets to hold the cover underneath and on the front. I originally had the cover spring loaded with some rotational dampers in the design (like the oem ashtray), but had to change that after I printed the console :thumbdown: Now it's much simpler, I can just manually move the cover onto the front...

I'm going to put it in my car tomorrow and I'll grab a few shots in the sunlight. Now I'm just waiting for the pressure and temp sensors to be delivered. I'm going to start bench testing the controller with a water methanol pump this weekend. I found a guy on Kijiji selling a NA Snow w/m kit for pretty cheap so I picked it up (since all I need is the pump, tank, solenoid, and nozzles).


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

I started testing the controller using a potentiometer in place of the boost pressure sensor - they're basically the same thing. 

l need to install a mica insulator/spacer between the Mosfet and its heat sink, or else the enclosure the transistor is mounted to will be live.

Few pics in the sun:
This one is the splash/startup screen


----------



## YayItsBlake (Apr 11, 2016)

Man, that thing is RAD. Really nice work, interested to see some vids of it in action. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Couple of updates. This is a digital multiplexer - it allows up to 7 additional sensors. Here's what I have so far:
1) boost pressure
2) water methanol line pressure
3) oil pressure
4) oil temperature
5) air fuel ratio
6) battery voltage

Things to add:
7) exhaust gas temp
8) fuel pressure
9) turbo timer
10) & 11) differential temperature on the IC
basically any type of sensor
















This is the main screen. Clicking on the select button changes the display, and clicking on the actual displayed number brings up the full screen of that sensor.









































































I installed the water methanol pump in front of the IC on the driver side, and I used the washer fluid bottle as the tank - and it still works for the windshield...










Here's the boost pressure sensor and the water meth injection nozzle:










I've also started making a website to sell a few of these! I'll make a video and post it soon.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

SUPERB job, that screens you made look fantastic!!!


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got the engine in and it's running pretty good - tons of power! I've never been in a car that can move like this thing does. I've got the rev limiter set at 5000 rpm and the boost at 15 psi for the first 1000 km's so I'm looking forward to getting those out of the way. The only issue I'm having is the idle, see below.

Oil temperature sensor in place of the drain plug









Oil pressure sensor









Push the button on the main screen:

















Stroker 



















I was able to reuse the stock charge pipe, but I needed to expand the end because it's a non standard OD


















I'm having some issues tuning the engine at idle and I'm wondering if the dent in the O2 sensor could be to blame??
the idle is the largest issue: when I slow down at a light and push the clutch in the revs will dip below 500 rpm (sometimes stall) and the engine will shudder and then the revs will come back up to 900 and the engine will idle fine. I've tried changing the alpha-N map several times and that has seemed to help but it's not helping any more. I also tried increasing the idle torque value to 4% but that didn't help either. Any ideas?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I had similar issue when I was trying to tune eurodyne. Long story short I had a vacuum leak under intake manifold. Spent months screwing with tune. Fixed leak and adjusted injector constant and Bvc and boom no more problems at idle ect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I had similar issue when I was trying to tune eurodyne. Long story short I had a vacuum leak under intake manifold. Spent months screwing with tune. Fixed leak and adjusted injector constant and Bvc and boom no more problems at idle ect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Edit: It looks like a vacuum issue for sure. I had a check valve on the evap line to the TIP installed backwards. So basically the large vacuum port on the throttle body was wide open ! Thanks for sharing that. 

Did you keep your evap system? What do we do with the vent lines and the vacuum pump in the wheel well?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

All my emissions are gone and resistors where needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Silver TT, nice build! I just tuned a TT on maestro with a GTX3071r that had the exact same issue. Adding more idle TQ with clutch pedal fixed it. Sometimes the 4% isn't enough, so you have to give it what it wants to keep the revs high enough. Playing with the timing in that rev region could help you too, but I don't like it as it feels more like a rev hang than a normal catch up with clutch depressed. :beer:


----------



## LilRobb (Apr 27, 2007)

Silver TT said:


> Ya, it will work on any car with OBD II, if the selected parameter ID is enabled by the manufacturer. *I'm not sure yet about marketing it*, I want to get it installed and tested first - getting close thought


Take my money already!

Seriously - PM me if you're willing to build/sell another prototype...


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Silver TT, nice build! I just tuned a TT on maestro with a GTX3071r that had the exact same issue. Adding more idle TQ with clutch pedal fixed it. Sometimes the 4% isn't enough, so you have to give it what it wants to keep the revs high enough. Playing with the timing in that rev region could help you too, but I don't like it as it feels more like a rev hang than a normal catch up with clutch depressed. :beer:


Hey Max, thanks! Adding more idle torque helped a ton. 
Do you keep the "switching active" checked in the quick tune settings? I was told this allows the ECU to command the correcting timing maps due to how Eurodyne has a pump gas vs race gas timing maps. Do you know anymore about what that does? 

thx,
Sean



LilRobb said:


> Take my money already!
> 
> Seriously - PM me if you're willing to build/sell another prototype...


I've actually almost got another one ready. I'll pm you shortly. Thanks!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

your build is awesome!!!! Please think about making more of these screen/controllers... I am very interested!!


Thanks


----------



## LilRobb (Apr 27, 2007)

Silver TT said:


> I've actually almost got another one ready. I'll pm you shortly. Thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.conceptvag.com/
Just finished putting together another kit, pm me if you're interested:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work. Looks like a solid kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

kit looks great! deg going to keep an eye on this.. .


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

Silver TT said:


> http://www.conceptvag.com/
> Just finished putting together another kit, pm me if you're interested:



Really nice setup, just looked on your website

"*Total for the kit pictured above :$1100 USD*"

is this correct? 

Thanks


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

jason bouchard said:


> Really nice setup, just looked on your website
> 
> "*Total for the kit pictured above :$1100 USD*"
> 
> ...


Yes Sir. Tax in.

Console and screen, painted and protected
4.3" Touch Screen Controller programmed and ready to go
12 Volt Regulator for sensors and touchscreen controller
Aluminum Case and Pump driver board. Includes circuitry for the W/M fail safe.
Water Methanol Pressure Sensor (controller cuts boost if the pressure doesn't build quickly)
Boost Pressure Sensor
Oil Pressure Sensor
Oil Temperature Sensor
Extension Harness and plugs (pump driver goes under the hood - I put mine under the wipers)
ELM 327 OBD2 interface
Second N75 valve for methanol injection safety circuit
Complete directions and wiring diagrams


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

so this is everything needed for a w/m Injection kit as well ? 

All I'd need is a tune and the actual w/m ?

Thanks


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

jason bouchard said:


> so this is everything needed for a w/m Injection kit as well ?
> 
> All I'd need is a tune and the actual w/m ?
> 
> Thanks


I think you need a pump as well. He supplies pump driver which control is pump but pretty sure you need to purchase a pump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

jason bouchard said:


> so this is everything needed for a w/m Injection kit as well ?
> 
> All I'd need is a tune and the actual w/m ?
> 
> Thanks





One-Eight GTI said:


> I think you need a pump as well. He supplies pump driver which control is pump but pretty sure you need to purchase a pump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right. Plus you would need to buy the injection nozzle and lines. I would go with one of the following companies. All of them sell universal water methanol injection kits - but I can tell you that having a touchscreen controller with a handful of gauges is way more fun than a controller that you leave in the engine bay and never touch. I spent HOURS hand sanding and painting this console, it's a real beauty! 
https://www.snowperformance.net/
http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/
https://www.coolingmist.com/
http://www.aemelectronics.com/?q=pr...ion-kit-for-forced-induction-gasoline-engines


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

probably a long shot asking but here it is.......... how would this w/m controller setup work vs. say.......... the NLA eurodyne w/m+ controller? having control over the w/m and boost while its reading limited motor info to help thing play nice is something id like for an upcoming TT project.... opcorn:


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

carsluTT said:


> probably a long shot asking but here it is.......... how would this w/m controller setup work vs. say.......... the NLA eurodyne w/m+ controller? having control over the w/m and boost while its reading limited motor info to help thing play nice is something id like for an upcoming TT project.... opcorn:


Not too sure. Do you have a link for the NLA w/m+ ?


----------



## Silver TT (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got another kit ready to sell! 
All you have to do is hook up the sensors and the pump!!

http://www.conceptvag.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Wiring-Diagram7.jpg


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Silver TT said:


> I've got another kit ready to sell!
> All you have to do is hook up the sensors and the pump!!
> 
> http://www.conceptvag.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/Wiring-Diagram7.jpg


Damn. Love the wiring diagram. Looks like a solid meth kit with extras 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

